# Shadowbox Localization / Translators Needed



## theturninggate (Apr 1, 2008)

Michael, the Shadowbox developer, is working on Shadowbox 1.1. When released, I'll be updating TTG Shadowbox Gallery, or course.

One of the features being added for the next release of Shadowbox will be localization to whatever languages Michael manages to collect. The strings to be translated are short and shouldn't take a native speaker more than a few minutes. If you're interested in seeing Shadowbox in your language, please take a few moments to visit Michael's website and submit a translation.

See this page for details.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

